# Any ATL folks with bermuda?



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

Newbie here.

I've been trying my best to get off to a good start with preemergent and aeration and fertilizer (18-24-12 to address low phosphorous per soil test).

However my lawn is still a mix of green and brown, just mixed evenly throughout. Is it just not prime weather yet even though it's in the high 80s this week?

Or am I doing something wrong?

I just want to see a green lawn like all the pics I see here


----------



## Jace (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm north of Atlanta, we just need rain. I'm fortunate that I have irrigation, but I did not start using it this year until this week. My yard had some brown spots that are now greening up after turning the sprinklers on


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

A few do have the grass in atl

The brown is last year's material if I had to speculate. How low can you cut (to get rid of the dead) ?

We're warm enough now


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

If you get sun, you should be greened up by now. I'm in cobb and I've been green for weeks. I dont even water my lawn at all, exception being this area with sand where I've pulled some plugs this week and the area the plugs went.
Mowed to the dirt in March and cutting at maintenance height now. Hit the seedheads yesterday.


----------



## Jerry_G (Aug 8, 2020)

Post some pics of your yard and up close of some springs of grass and I'm sure people can help you out


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

Mine is struggling as noted here https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=36160
As has already been mentioned, we have not gotten rain in a month and a half or more so that is affecting a lot of us, However the great thing about Bermuda is that if its healthy it is exceptionally drought tolerant. I live in a 100 home subdivision in Dekalb and I never see any sprinklers going except mine this year and yet there are several very thick very very green lawns.


----------



## Jonbob (8 mo ago)

Need some help. I just planted a test patch of bermuda and it is doing great. But I noticed there is a bunch of spurge weeds popping up. How long do I have to wait to treat it and what do I treat it with. I am in Acworth by the way. Picture of weeds attached.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Jonbob said:


> Need some help. I just planted a test patch of bermuda and it is doing great. But I noticed there is a bunch of spurge weeds popping up. How long do I have to wait to treat it and what do I treat it with. I am in Acworth by the way. Picture of weeds attached.


https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=33&t=5&start=2680


----------



## atlvolfan06 (Jun 15, 2021)

It's hard for me to judge as I overseeded PRG heavy this year (25lb/k) and just sprayed out 5/1 (Certainty/Celsius combo, probably overkill), but I also believe the late cold snaps we had in April set us back here in ATL. I would also say that while typically 100% greened up by mid-May, it is usually not growing full on until June. Here are some pictures of mine from the same time 2021 vs 2022 (post PRG), loved the winter lawn but only time will tell if I will be able to get the Bermuda back!

Mid-May 2021




PRG Stripes


Mid-May 2022


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

The biggest problem we've had in Georgia this year is we really didn't have a real "Georgia winter", but we actually had a spring this year which usually only lasts a week. I'm in the SW part of the state and my grass never fully went dormant, but it tried 2 or 3 different times. I had tiger striping 3 times from it waking up and going back to sleep partially. It's also not fully awake yet, though it's trying, especially with this past week of 90s and me watering.

Every time it felt like we were going to break out of spring, we'd get a 2/3 day cold snap, and stunt everything again. For as much rain as we had early in the year, we've been very dry for a while. The last few major storms that went through were wind and noise makers, but not more then .25" here or there. If you've not been watering, chances are you're probably dry.

We're forecast rain all week this week, so that should fix itself, assuming it actually rains, but most of our yards are behind this year from where they normally would be.


----------



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

Thank you everyone… here is a picture from today that definitely is not lush like Jerry_G

Am I just experiencing what some other posters mentioned or does it look like I'm not doing something properly?


----------



## atlvolfan06 (Jun 15, 2021)

Curious, how low were you able to scalp?

Hard to tell completely by the picture but may just be some of last years growth lingering, otherwise looks just fine to me for this time of year - especially given the cooler April conditions and most recent dry spell (now monsoon). Keep it on a regular feeding/mowing schedule and with the heat that's coming you'll be hunting some PGR in no time.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I find it pretty wild people are seeing delays this year in the area. I've been thinking the complete opposite. I'm way ahead of previous years, and feel it's been a pretty good year for most everything growing. Albeit, not with the last 2-3 weeks of zero rain, it's been great.


----------



## baruman (12 mo ago)

We will all be fine with the rain we are getting this week.


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Jonbob said:


> Need some help. I just planted a test patch of bermuda and it is doing great. But I noticed there is a bunch of spurge weeds popping up. How long do I have to wait to treat it and what do I treat it with. I am in Acworth by the way. Picture of weeds attached.


That's spotted spurge. Very common warm season weed. Cool thing is that it pulls right up due to a very shallow root system.

Image (Southern Lawns Weed Killer version) takes care of spurge and many other warm-season weeds. It can be easily had from any home improvement store of your choosing.

Good luck!


----------



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

Here's how my lawn looks today. With hot weather upon us consistently for weeks now and at least some rain the past week… I am very disappointed.

Feels like there was no point to me leveling and aerating and putting down starter fertilizer.


----------



## PhxHeat (Oct 18, 2019)

@Atlanta Turtle . . . lush, green, thick, pristine, beautiful lawns aren't achieved like the finish line of a 40 yard dash . . . they are much more like the finish line of a 100 mile mega marathon that you participate in each year for a few years. Even the nicest most expensive sod takes much patience and practice to get looking and keeping "lawn of the month" worthy. Grass pays little attention to the Hare, and more to the actions of the tortoise. :mrgreen:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Atlanta Turtle said:


> Here's how my lawn looks today. With hot weather upon us consistently for weeks now and at least some rain the past week… I am very disappointed.
> 
> Feels like there was no point to me leveling and aerating and putting down starter fertilizer.


Looks like you are scalping it, probably not cutting enough for the height you are attempting to keep.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

If your husband or wife isn't saying "Didn't you just mow?" then you are not mowing enough.

NOTE: I don't think that quote applies to @Mightyquinn or @touchofgrass... maybe it does.


----------



## touchofgrass (Feb 17, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> If your husband or wife isn't saying "Didn't you just mow?" then you are not mowing enough.
> 
> NOTE: I don't think that quote applies to @Mightyquinn or @touchofgrass... maybe it does.


Oh no, I absolutely ask @Mightyquinn that all the time. :lol: I think he mows every 3-4 days - you'd think I would expect it by now but it still gets me how often he's out there. I will ask - "did you even cut anything" haha

I am starting to point out seed heads and tell him it's "time to mow" :lol:


----------



## zgmt (9 mo ago)

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=36948&p=492356#p492356


----------



## Atlanta Turtle (Apr 22, 2021)

Here's an update. I am at a loss at this point. This looks like a problem beyond scalping.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Did you ever tell us:

1. How often are you watering and how much water are you putting down?

2. What level did you scalp to and what are you maintaining at?

3. How often are you mowing?


----------

